# Best wash buckets?



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm after 2 new wash buckets, they seem to vary in price online from a few quid up to 20 quid for 1 bucket. 
Ideally I'd like them 20ltrs with a lid and labelled up already for wash/rinse I also like the clear ones or white ones so you can see any dirt easier.

Any ideas ? I don't fancy Paying 20 quid a bucket :doublesho


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Euro car parts or car parts for less have 20l buckets with lids and also sell grit guards on a deal you can get the pair delivered for less than £8


----------



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

Brilliant I'll have a look now, didn't realise they would do grit guards etc
Thanks.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Then just order some stickers


----------



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

With discount code came to £9.75 for 2 white buckets with lids. martin Cox brand. 
I'll print some labels off at work and bosh them on the sides.


----------



## Leezo (Nov 20, 2008)

dazbrookespuma said:


> With discount code came to £9.75 for 2 white buckets with lids. martin Cox brand.
> I'll print some labels off at work and bosh them on the sides. ��


What code you using? 
Thanks


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Just be careful what grit guard you buy as one is only 235mm diameter and is too small for the these buckets.


----------



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

Leezo said:


> What code you using?
> Thanks


I used winter35 I thought it was just for winter items such as screenwash but it accepted the code.

:thumb:


----------



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

minimadmotorman said:


> Just be careful what grit guard you buy as one is only 235mm diameter and is too small for the these buckets.


I've already got grit guards from autobrite (shops close by) hopefully they fit ok, if not I can always buy 2 more and sell the others for a few pounds.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Leezo said:


> What code you using?
> Thanks


Leezo if you're thinking if buying they're on CP4less for £8.89 delivered with code winter12 for 12% off.

Just seen this thread daz though at least it's only a quid you would've saved. Remember and check cp4less for your grit guards if you do need to buy others :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

dazbrookespuma said:


> With discount code came to Â£9.75 for 2 white buckets with lids. martin Cox brand.
> I'll print some labels off at work and bosh them on the sides. í*½í¸�


Be interested in photos / your thoughts of the buckets when you get them :thumb:


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

They are plain white 20l mixing buckets with handles and lids. Pretty robust (my last set is over 7 years old and still in good condition)


----------



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

Yea no problem I can let you know what they are like, Martin Cox stuff is usually pretty decent for the price. 

Sods law it's cheaper else where haha but at least it's only a pound per bucket. Thanks for looking though.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I find cp4Less cheaper than ECP about 9 times out of ten. Just copy the product code from ECP and paste it into the search bar of cp4l. Both sites always have a discount code valid and it normally gives it on their home page :thumb:

At 9.75 it's still a good but IMO :thumb:


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Can’t bring myself to spend that much on a bucket when they are 99p in B&Q


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leezo (Nov 20, 2008)

macca666 said:


> Leezo if you're thinking if buying they're on CP4less for £8.89 delivered with code winter12 for 12% off.
> 
> Just seen this thread daz though at least it's only a quid you would've saved. Remember and check cp4less for your grit guards if you do need to buy others :thumb:


I'm sure dazz said he had 2 delivered for £9 odd, I'll have a butchers later. 
I've got a megs bucket for the car body n builders bucket to rinse and a builders bucket for wheels, just looking to add to the collection with daz's mention of ECP


----------



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

Leezo said:


> I'm sure dazz said he had 2 delivered for £9 odd, I'll have a butchers later.
> I've got a megs bucket for the car body n builders bucket to rinse and a builders bucket for wheels, just looking to add to the collection with daz's mention of ECP


I assumed he ment £8 odd for 2 buckets. mine was 9.75 for 2.


----------



## fred-the-red (Aug 9, 2018)

When I used normal buckets they got misused by family members for allsorts, but they know my Meguires ones are off limits.


----------



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

Buckets have arrived. A lot bigger than the cheapo builders buckets I was using from bandm. Just got to see if the grit guard fits but overall quality is good  the handle feels sturdy and it's nice to have a secure lid. Decent purchase (cat approves)
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Dazbrookespuma. 

I had them buckets many years ago and I didn't get on with them. 
- the plastic is a lot thinner compared to say a meguiars bucket.
- I didn't like the fact the handles slide up into a groove rather then being solid fixed. 
- If you have quite a lot of water in the bucket, the handle makes it feel very bouncy when carrying. 

I know people say a bucket is a bucket, yes they look like a bucket but some are just better made.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

dazbrookespuma said:


> Buckets have arrived. A lot bigger than the cheapo builders buckets I was using from bandm. Just got to see if the grit guard fits but overall quality is good  the handle feels sturdy and it's nice to have a secure lid. Decent purchase (cat approves)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good - you getting some stickers for them ?


----------



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

I might get a couple of blank labels from work and just hand write on them. The grit guards I have are slightly too small so might need to change them at some point.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Anyone find me another Zaino wash bucket? I’ve emailed them and no reply. Beers in it for you if you do.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

dazbrookespuma said:


> I might get a couple of blank labels from work and just hand write on them.


You only need one sticker, either 'wash' or 'rinse'.


> Hit up Nick at , he's got a beautiful setup available


Yeh seen them before, look smart but not sure how cool they'll look after a few washes (if a bucket can look cool, ever). Are they polycarbonate?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

B&Q buckets. Black one for dirty water and orange one for clean water. 4 in total. 2 for wheels. 2 for paintwork.


----------



## scott508 (Aug 23, 2007)

garage_dweller said:


> Yeh seen them before, look smart but not sure how cool they'll look after a few washes (if a bucket can look cool, ever). Are they polycarbonate?


These buckets are polycarb, and very durable. I used a set for 10 years, maybe 400 washes on them, and only got new ones because I wanted them. Easy to polish them out as well if you feel it necessary, and you could even coat them if you have that much time and will power. 
These are a stunning piece, and really demonstrate to a customers what exactly you pull off their vehicle, and I've sold many jobs based on that alone. Well worth the premium price.


----------



## Richj (Nov 25, 2005)

are these still the places to go to for the cheapest buckets and grit guards? I tried to search for bucket on car parts 4 less and nothing came up..


----------



## S15ROB (Dec 30, 2017)

Richj said:


> are these still the places to go to for the cheapest buckets and grit guards? I tried to search for bucket on car parts 4 less and nothing came up..


Car parts 4 less is crap in terms of searching

Here is the link for the buckets

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?552980430&0&cc5_759


----------

